# DW Yes or No ? I8 Spyder



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes or No ? >


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes from me, on Looks and gadgets


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh Yes


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

YES!

Looks the business and has 'green' credentials.
What's not to like :thumb:


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

yes i think so :driver:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I like that a lot, and the regular i8. Looks very different to anything out on the road.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes apart from the wheels.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

no, mega money for a 1.5 3cylinder engine.

And the styling strikes me as styling for styling sake......not functional or a reason for it.


----------



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

yes please


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh Yes


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes please and I'd like one with a roof just as much.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

YEP :thumb:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Like I said when Soul boy posted it. It's pretty impressive that they made the original uglier 

Its so ugly it's painful


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

No. Reminds me of a Renault wind.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh yes


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Definite yes from me!


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Yes, but I have a bit of an issue here WHIZZER.

*You are stealing Soul Boy 68's Show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2016)

No. Looks too fussy. Perhaps a different colour combination would help? Not a fan of convertibles anyway.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Naah.


----------

